# Help!!!!



## msteffey (Aug 22, 2012)

I have 3 month old mini la mancha's, they got into the chicken scratch and ate the whole bin. About 3 pounds. They are lethargic and rumen's severly swollen. Any help at all..........................


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 22, 2012)

This thread needs to be moved to the emergency section so it gets more attention. I did look up some other threads that have had this problem before to give you some ideas for treatment
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=21249

Here is some information from a site that is very informative about bloat and treatment for it
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/bloat.htm

Good luck.  Keep us updated please.


----------



## msteffey (Aug 22, 2012)

It's already in the emergency thread. Thank to all in a panic. Goat successfully took baking soda, now trying the mineral oil!


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope all works out and your baby will pull through.


----------



## elevan (Aug 22, 2012)

Discussion continued here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=21511


_Please request that threads be moved and do not duplicate them.  Thank you._


----------

